# Toe Ramps Setup



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

samalama said:


> Do you think it's more important that the toe ramp extends far enough to cover all of the base of a boot (boot toe overhang is about 3/4") OR should the toe ramp only extend to the edge of the board and not over.


Good question. I would only extend the toeramp a "little" bit over the board as at some point it will be over-extended and won't be able to properly transfer energy into the edge (which is the whole point). With only 3/4" overhand, you should be able to extend the toeramp to under the ball of your foot (which is where you are applying the force) without getting it too far out.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

samalama said:


> Do you think it's more important that the toe ramp extends far enough to cover all of the base of a boot (boot toe overhang is about 3/4") OR should the toe ramp only extend to the edge of the board and not over.


End of the toe ramp should be just in front of the ball of your foot.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Toe ramp should NOT extend past the edge of the board. In fact is should be a few cm back from the edge. Here I just took a couple pics of my setup to use as a rough guide. This is with large bindings on a fairly narrow board. 

Clickable thumbnails...


----------



## samalama (Mar 10, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Toe ramp should NOT extend past the edge of the board. In fact is should be a few cm back from the edge. Here I just took a couple pics of my setup to use as a rough guide. This is with large bindings on a fairly narrow board.
> 
> Clickable thumbnails...


How much toe hang do you have? Thx for the pics!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

samalama said:


> How much toe hang do you have? Thx for the pics!


Guess I should have done it this way the first time lol. I just got some real funny looks from the people I work with! Board has a waist width of 246 mm, bindings are a large, boots are a US size 8.

I can carve really hard with this setup with no toe or heel drag...


----------



## samalama (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses guys. I decided to move my toe ramp back so that it's no longer hanging over the edge slighty for maximum boot contact. Since imy toe overhang was minimal i thought it best to move it back in for the protection factor. When it was hanging over the edge it was on the last notch (burton customs-large) and felt a little flimsy out there anyways. I was worried if I'd manage to drag my toe and binding at the same time it would possibly rip the ramp right off.

I think that moving it back in will give it some added protection and actually enable more energy transfer from my boot to edge since it feels less flimsy on the second to last notch.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

@poutanen:
to me it looks like the bot is not centered - you have more toe out than heel; not sure if it's the pic, my eyes, or fact

Since I tune my boards regularly, I find that if I extend the toe ramp over the edge it catches the guide and I can't sharpen the edge as I want.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

lernr said:


> @poutanen:
> to me it looks like the bot is not centered - you have more toe out than heel; not sure if it's the pic, my eyes, or fact


Yeah it sort of does look like that. The bindings are actually back about 2mm from centre (towards the heel side). Also the heel cup sticks way out the back, so when I compress the board and check the angles it's pretty much equal for toe drag and heel drag.


----------

